# My girl wants me to handcuff her



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a girl who wants me to tie her up or handcuff her, trouble is I have never really done anything like this before and I want to knock it out of the park with her. What are some good ideas for what to do and how to start it. Any and all opinions are welcomed, especially those from the ladies.
Her birthday is in a few days and I plan to proceed with this little fantasy of her's then.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds hot and fun! I definitely think there are some women and maybe men, that have experience with this. I am inexperienced and waiting curiously for information!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

I was going to blind fold her first while she still has her clothes on. I am thinking that a slow seductive tease would be good first. Slowly removing her clothes, maybe running my tongue from her toes to her head but avoiding all the sexual areas just as a tease. Then rubbing my goods from her waist slowly to her breast, then maybe slowly move my "manhood" around her lips (mouth). This is where I want ideas though.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We tie each other up and both enjoy the experience. The thing that helped me the first time was to blind fold him as well so even if I fumbled a bit I didn't have to feel anxious that he could see me, much more confident now although being blindfolded does add to the experience.

Just go with it, tease her, be sexy and it will be lots of fun.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

snap OP we posted at the same time,


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Since she's opting for the submissive role, you're the 'master'. Cuff her up,, tie her down,, then tell her to tell you what she wants or you're going to leave her there and go down the pub.

Your answers will be swiftly forthcoming. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

So you think my approach is good one so far?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

An under the bed restraint system is a nice way to start.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

As much as I am interested in this thread, I think OP is cheating on his wife with this girl.

Huzzah. You maybe want to stop asking how to get kinky cheating on your wife and maybe tell your story in the CWI section?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## efowler25 (Nov 23, 2014)

Love it!! We had a Chinese rope.....HOTT!!!!


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> As much as I am interested in this thread, I think OP is cheating on his wife with this girl.
> 
> Huzzah. You maybe want to stop asking how to get kinky cheating on your wife and maybe tell your story in the CWI section?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where did that come from?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Huzzah said:


> So you think my approach is good one so far?


yes

blindfold, handcuffs, plus few other toys to tease her with. Have fun!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cool beans!

don't waste the chance to let her open up to you sexually!

could be the start of great times.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If she's been really bad I've got a Taser you can borrow.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening huzzah
I don't suggest handcuffs, they are uncomfortable. Some sort of soft rope, scarves, neckties - or the sort of leather cuffs you can buy (for many $$$$) and some sex shops. 

Safety: Have a knife ready so you can cut the ties if you can't untie them. Always have a safeword - something she can say that will stop the games.

At least the first times, you can "force" her to do things that you already know she actually enjoys. 

Has she told you what she wants? Spankings? Hard forced sex? Light slow teasing? Real pain? Pretend pain? Forced orgasms? Sexual slavery? 

bondage includes so many different types of things its very important to be sure that you are imagining the same sort of thing.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd suggest tying her, not handcuffs. Make sure she can untie them herself if necessary (e.g. when you have a heart attack in bed). Also have a safeword that she can use if things get too extreme for her.


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

Huzzah said:


> Then rubbing my goods from her waist slowly to her breast, then maybe slowly move my "manhood" around her lips (mouth). This is where I want ideas though.


That's really tough man. I, myself, wouldn't know what to do at that stage.

But whatever you do, make sure it doesn't get in her hair or she'll get mad!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I got the restraints and blindfold last week and she said "Are you kidding? I do not want to be tied up". I said nothing; then three days later...................................

Highly recommend it.


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 3, 2014)

exploring nothing wrong into that , do it gentle and some cuff have fur or little padding around to ease the first time ...
Good luck


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

Chris Taylor said:


> I'd suggest tying her, not handcuffs. Make sure she can untie them herself if necessary (*e.g. when you have a heart attack in bed*). Also have a safeword that she can use if things get too extreme for her.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HiLibido (Dec 10, 2013)

I think Huzzah is playing us. He saw someone in a porno do this, and wanted to see what kind of reactions he could get on here.

Anyone who wants to do this can search the Interwebs for all kinds of information on it.


----------



## WhitsEnd (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so jealous. You have no idea.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

HiLibido said:


> I think Huzzah is playing us. He saw someone in a porno do this, and wanted to see what kind of reactions he could get on here.
> 
> Anyone who wants to do this can search the Interwebs for all kinds of information on it.


Unfortunately he was asking for tying up tips for his mistress. I got a little mad at him. Cool thread though!&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

